# LED options in Canada..



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

Soon be able to buy Sanrise LED's from Welcome to The PlantGuy - Canadian Aquarium plants. He's been testing them on some tanks he normally runs finnex on. He says they are of equal quality. But he hasn't got them for sale on his site just yet.


----------



## visionist (Jan 10, 2014)

Wilderman204 said:


> Soon be able to buy Sanrise LED's from Welcome to The PlantGuy - Canadian Aquarium plants. He's been testing them on some tanks he normally runs finnex on. He says they are of equal quality. But he hasn't got them for sale on his site just yet.


Ahh, I'm going to need a light pretty much next week and right now my budget is sub-150$. That beamswork led seems like it should work well I would think? For roughly 94$ canadian shipped at least. They don't seem to sell the 110led 30" version anymore unfortunately otherwise that would be a better deal


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

visionist said:


> Ahh, I'm going to need a light pretty much next week and right now my budget is sub-150$. That beamswork led seems like it should work well I would think? For roughly 94$ canadian shipped at least. They don't seem to sell the 110led 30" version anymore unfortunately otherwise that would be a better deal


It should work just fine..


----------



## visionist (Jan 10, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> It should work just fine..


Would there be a better option you have in mind thats available now?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I did purchase my first Grobeam 600 from J&L Aquatics, and registered on TMC's Aquaray web site to have the 5 years warranty. It runs with other leds since december 4th. It's early to tell the results, so far i am not disappointed and will probably buy another Grobeam 600 this spring.

Michel.


----------



## The Coffee (Oct 12, 2013)

If you want to order from a store in Canada, Mail Order Pet Supplies and Big Als have pretty decent prices and give free shipping for orders over $50. Some of Big Al's stuff is a bit overpriced though.

Amazon.com is still another option because they sometimes have insanely low prices on some light fixtures. I got a good quality one for my 55g for ~$140 CAD before shipping. You will have to find a seller that ships to Canada though, but many do.

It's pretty sad that a lot of stuff is still cheaper when you order from the US even with the 1.4x + exchange rate, customs fees, and expensive shipping. Just shows how much we get ripped off in Canada.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

So, J&L Aquatics in Canada as I mentionned. Free shipping on dry orders of 100$ and more.

I want to add Pets and Ponds in Canada, some stuff can be cheap there. I did order from them many times. Free shipping from 200$ i think.

Another led fixture is the Fluval Planted 2.0. Fluval is based in Canada, i do not own this fixture, but i think it is not bad for a tank let's say 18" high, and warranty is 3 years.

Finnex I have one Ray 2 DS 7000K for my 24" high planted tank and i am not particularly impressed.

Michel.


----------

